# Nutri-Calc EI dosing calculator - please advise



## fandango (18 Oct 2008)

I've just used Nutri-Calc programme to assess the amount of dry N, P, and K to add daily to my 360l tank. After filling in all the stats the doses came out as follows:

2.61g KNO3
1.20 g K2SO4
0.74g KH2PO4

Is this about right?

Best,
fandango


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Oct 2008)

Hi,
      There is no need to add K2SO4 if you plan to add KNO3 and KH2PO4. There is sufficient K in the other two salts whicfh render the K2SO4 redundant.

Cheers,


----------



## fandango (19 Oct 2008)

Thank you ceg4048


----------

